# What Acsesories Do You Have On Your ATV?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a wind shield, hand and thumb warmers, 2500lb Warn winch, ice auger holder, a back drop basket, a 60" Arctic Cat plow, and tire chains on my 2004 Arctic Cat 500. I built the ice auger holder and drop basket my self. I built the auger holder out of oak and I built the drop basket out of steel. I was just wondering what acsesories people have on there ATVs and what they like for acsesories.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have hand warmers, hand guards, waterproof rack bag, 2500lb warn winch, 60" poly arctic cat plow, idk if my mud tires would count haha, tire chains on one set of tires.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Windshield, 2500# Ramsey on a Montana Jack's receiver, WES cargo box/seat with foot pegs, kolpin gun boot and hand warmers. I just sold my 48" Kimpex snowblower.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

on my 05 Honda Rancher 4x4 AT I have the following upgrades/ accesories.....26" ITP Mudlite XL's on ITP black steel wheels, 2" Highlifter lift kit, shock covers, Kolpin waterproof rack bag/seat/cooler, windshield, hand and thumb warmer, RT2500 Warn winch, Custom front bumper, HMF Utility exhaust, FMF Jet Kit, UNI air filter, Snorkel (custom, fitted, not installed) tons of rope, tow straps, custom made aluminum front skid plate, brake lever grips....not sure what qualifies as accesories so I just listed everything I can think of on it....oh wait...most important....the Terrorist Hunting Permit on the front...always valid, new renewal neccesary!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

02 Honda Foreman, Custom Radio Box with Speakers, Hand Warmer's, Hand Guards, 26" 589 Tires, Aluminum Rims, "winter Plowing finds the stock tires/rims with Chains on the ATV" On back 2" ball and towing loop on rear hitch. Logging chain holder on rear rack which is 5"long 1.5" flex PVC pipe which is slotted and held onto the rear bumper rack with hose clamps. Warn A2000 winch. Front Tow bar Moose 60" Snow Plow with Mibar Down Pressure System and American MFG Power Angle System

02 Honda Rancher, "wife's machine" Goodyear Mud Tracker Tire's, Throttle Extender, 2" ball hitch with tow loop. Front Tow Bar. Warn 1500 rope winch. for winter Rancher get's a 44" Kimpex snow blower on front.

84 Honda Big Red has a Windsheild on it with a HellFire sticker and Flames and 2" ball hitch and tow loop. Get a Cycle Country 50" V-plow and chains for winter 

think that's about it 
Sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

o ya haha i also have a 2 inch high lifter lift in the plow quad


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

2000 Honda foreman 450ES, rear storage seat, heated thumb and grip warmers, highlifter front disc brake kit, highlifter lift springs, highlifter primary (centrifugal) clutch kit, EBC secondary (change) clutch kit, ported + polished head, Web Cam camshaft, custom jet kit (jets larger than standard jet kit provides), K/N air filter, Supertrapp IDS2 exhaust, 2nd airbox air intake, motovan 60" plow, custom 6061 aluminum full length skid plate, 28x10 and 28x12 Maxxis Mudzilla tires, Warn 2.5CI winch, 2nd battery in rear storage compartment for extra winch juice, plus cranking amps due to Webcam having no decompression provisions..


Matthew


----------



## K31Scout (Nov 16, 2009)

Outlander 400 Max XT has a 60" Moose County plow and a rear view mirror on the left handlebar.

I plan on hand warmers and maybe a windshield.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

2003 Kawasaki P360 has hand warmers, Warn 2500# winch, 60" Cycle Country plow with CC down pressure system and mud gear tires.

2005 Bombardier Traxter XL has hand warmers, thumb warmer, hand guards, Warn Multi Mount system, Warn 2500# winch, Warn 60" snowplow with my down pressure system, Muscle plow Ag. system with 1500# Superwinch, box scraper, rake with fold down blade, back blade, scarifier and bank of S-tines. This one is my Swiss Army Knife of ATV's.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

forgot when it's real cold out I have a soft Cab that can go on the ATV which I changed out the darn side zipper door for making it hinge off of the back rack so lift up cab get on ATV and pull back over your head and away you go.

LOL


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mine's totally stock. 


















03 Suzuki LTZ 400

Motor:
434cc bore
Hot Cams Int & Exh
HD timing chain
High Rev CDI
12.5:1 Hi Comp Piston
Big Gun full exhaust
Stage 2 Jetted w/o lid
K/N filter with prefilter
Dp Clutch

Chassis:
Stock A-arms and Swingarm
PEP Tripple rate front shocks
PEP Modded Rear w/ XC link
Partially guesseted, need to do the rest

Misc:
ITP Wheels
Maxxis Razr tires
Pro Armor Full Aluminum Skids
Pro Armor Aluminum Swingarm Skid
AC Front bumper
Acerbis handguards
Couple sets of gearing
Suzuki Nerf Bars
IMS 4gal tank
Steel Braided brake lines
Aluminum Radiator guard and scoops
Tether kill switch

For winter use only:
Studded Ice tires mounted on wheels
LoneStar Swaybar
LoneStar lowering link for the rear

Next Mods:
Tag T2 bars
Powdercoated gloss black frame
Trail Tech Vapor
+2 Axle
?


I'm sure I'm forgetting things.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

For plowing, my favorite accessory is the "reverse override switch" that I installed.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

03 Rancher, 2000lb warn winch, plow, and a diamond plate tool box full of recovey items, 2 short straps, long strap, 20' chain, 6 shackels, and 3 snatch blocks, and a couple of ratchet straps to hold the chainsaw and gas can down.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

48" plow blade.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

warn 2500 winch, ammo can luggage, moose plow, maxxis "zilla" tires. i carry all sorts of tools, straps etc.. as well.


----------



## wdman1 (Jan 14, 2009)

wind sheild used tires, chains if needed and wing blade


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll just post a picture instead of listing everything. I do have a 2" receiver hitch on the back and the blade angles with a Power Pivot. A salt spreader will be the next thing I get if I can ever make up my mind. 

Crap, there's the 5/8 wrench I was looking for! Sorry for the grainy pic, camera phone wasn't taking them very well.


----------

